# gotta brag a minute, guys!



## rustyself (Sep 1, 2006)

my daughter won trophy for "best test" at our last gup test.  thats her in the green belt (6th gup).  i have now gotten the entire family into it-  my 2 13 year old girls, my 7 year old girl, and my 4 year old son, along with my wife!

www.emtsdkarate.com

thats our dojangs website, just scroll down to about the bottom of the page.

thanks for looking!

TANG SOO!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2006)

rustyself said:
			
		

> my daughter won trophy for "best test" at our last gup test. thats her in the green belt (6th gup). i have now gotten the entire family into it- my 2 13 year old girls, my 7 year old girl, and my 4 year old son, along with my wife!
> 
> www.emtsdkarate.com
> 
> ...


 
That is wonderful tell her cangrats
Terry


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 1, 2006)

That's great
Congratulations to her.

And you should brag


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 1, 2006)

That's great!  Can you give us any details on the test?  Highlights, please!


----------



## rustyself (Sep 1, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> That's great!  Can you give us any details on the test?  Highlights, please!



well, it was 2 saturdays ago, about 3.5 hours long.  there were around 50 or so testing.  we always start out class with 100 jumping jacks, 50 push ups, 50 crunches, then we stretch and do punching/kicking combos to warm up.  the rank test we did the same to warm up, then we went over basics, then hyung, followed by one steps, the dae ryun, then rolling/ break falling, then breaking.

there are plenty of pics on the site from the test, if you click on the pics button and scroll down.

we are blessed with a big and very knowledgeable black belt staff, and will have i think 7 more that are cho dan bos go up for black at the region championships next friday/saturday.  KCN Shin will be there as well.

we are also very fortunate to have a great teacher, Sah Bum Nim Master Bill Johnson.  im looking forward to going into the assistant instructor program in november and learning even more in depth from that point of view.

thanks for the replies.  it means alot!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats to your daughter and to your whole family for getting into the arts


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 1, 2006)

Congratulations to your daughter!    Is that a picture of her on your school's website?  It's great that you got your whole family involved with training.  Way to go!  :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 1, 2006)

Tell your daughter congratulations from me!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 1, 2006)

Kudos to your daughter!!

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Sep 1, 2006)

That's great news Rusty!  Congratulations to you and your daughter!  You must be incredibly proud!


----------



## Drac (Sep 1, 2006)

Brag away, you have reason to..Congrats....


----------



## rustyself (Sep 2, 2006)

yes, thats her on the frontpage of the site.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 2, 2006)

Way cool!  Congratulations to your daughter on her accomplishment!


----------



## Miles (Sep 3, 2006)

Congratulations, you have to be very proud of her!  Welcome to MartialTalk!

Miles


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 3, 2006)

congrats. fifty pushups for someone her age?????????????? wow.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 3, 2006)

edit. She is a greenbelt so it maeks sense for her able to do fifty pushups. I at first thought she was a orange belt or somethin'. A green belt is pretty good. congrats.


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 21, 2006)

Good job! Congratulations are indeed warranted. May she continue to pursue the art with much success.


----------

